# Hello everyone



## RosesWillBloom (Jul 2, 2018)

Hi guys, my name is Angel and I am new here. The reason I came to this site is because sometimes I feel like I just need advice in my everyday life and don't have really anyone to talk to. I hope we all can be friends.


----------



## Ms. Hawaii (Mar 28, 2018)

Hi Angel. Welcome to TAM!!


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi Angel


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Welcome to TAM, Angel!

With conscientious friends like you'll find here, there is no problem that we can't try to help you collectively solve!*


----------



## Blaine (Jul 23, 2015)

Welcome Angel feel free to share


----------

